# The DTP Arrived!



## kdr152 (Dec 27, 2017)

Ordered via Lakeland and after a few conversations around the delivery, it arrived today! Unboxed and in place awaiting essential accessories before commissioning and trying to pull a few shots! Even bought it its own table to sit on and now need to customise to make it sort of waterproof!

First thoughts - All non-use thoughts so far!


Its very light considering the size of the box.

Its well packaged.

It looks quite slick!


Criticisms - All minor and due to it being new to me!


Stainless front panel quite wavy; where buttons sit and possibly due to the pressing process?

Drip tray front has equidistant dents left and right hand side; again expect due to manufacturing.

Water tank opening action is stiff which makes you too careful in case of breakage! Needs some force as it clips in etc!


Leads me to believe that all Sage Marketing shots have been Photoshopped smooth a la Supermodels!









If anyone reads this and uses Lakeland, they use My Hermes for delivery and their contract is not great; meaning - the courier will attempt to deliver 3 times and then its sent to the depot and back to Lakeland. You cannot pick up from a depot or speak to My Hermes and rearrange a collection from a depot or a delivery to another address differing to the address as detailed on the order. Fortunately, My Hermes called me to say they were at my address and I was able to get back after they left it hidden upon agreement. Make sure you are in!

Lakeland also stated that the courier would mail and contact the day before. They do not. They called whilst sitting at my address.

The journey begins! Grinder research; Scales, Tamp Mat and knock box to order now. Oh - must not forget the beans!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Shouldn't be long and you'll have a nice new tamper to go with it 

You need to upload some photos so we can drool over your coffee bar


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

oooo... hopefully mine will be on its way shortly then too!

Enjoy, we can share similarly rubbish first attempt pictures


----------



## kdr152 (Dec 27, 2017)

Coffee order being placed this weekend along with a few bits. The coffee bar is on wheels and pics will be added ASAP. It's a bit bare at the moment!

I'm actually reading the instructions! That's a first!!

Dreading first attempt pics!

Joe - looking forward to the tamper Sir! The small things in life are always the best!!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Mine is a BE but no wavy panels or dents. Same for the pressings on a smart grinder pro. In fact as I have worked in that area - pressings and plastics as well it all looks pretty good to me.

I do vaguely recollect something about removing the tank but think it was me. I wasn't lifting the handle fully and using that to lift the tank off.

John

-


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

kdr152 said:


> Coffee order being placed this weekend along with a few bits. The coffee bar is on wheels and pics will be added ASAP. It's a bit bare at the moment!
> 
> I'm actually reading the instructions! That's a first!!
> 
> ...


Hopefully it will come today as I had sent it Thursday morning


----------



## kdr152 (Dec 27, 2017)

Fingers crossed. It will be carded I expect? Will let you know.

Grinders - minefield.









issue with the DTP. May be same all machines? You insert the PF from the left hand side! Being right biased it will take time! Proper newbie thing to say that is!!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

You'll get used to it. I suspect the fact that the handle is angled a bit makes it awkward initially. Most if not all are angled. That area can also make tamping interesting - keeping the tamper square to the filter basket.

John

-


----------



## Banjoman (Apr 18, 2017)

Which grinders are you considering? I have a DTP since April last year. Initially, I was going to get a sage grinder until I did a bit of reading here and found I would get better by going the second hand route and soon bought a Mazzer Super Jolly from that auction site. Before purchasing I was also considering a new Mignon. Getting the first decent grind dialled in is the real challenge in terms of getting a good brew, rather than using the coffee machine which should be a doddle. Let us know how you get on, and also your grinder thoughts.


----------



## kdr152 (Dec 27, 2017)

John - may mail Sage and ask about the panels. It's nothinh structural and looks to be mainly where the holes have been pressed or cut. Would expect that the manufacturing process concerning the unit would be pretty slick and any deviation ironed out? Who knows! As long as it brews!!









Joe - it is here!







. Was left around the back in the gas meter box!! Really well packaged and a bloody lovely thing!! Talented chap me thinks!! Thank you Sir.

Banjoman - grinders are a nightmare. Quite fancy a Mignon as the kitchen ain't that big but looking around. Looked at Sage - doesn't blow my frock up as they say. I know it's possibly more than capable but I want something different. Looked at Rancilio Rocky doserless - still researching. SJ - possibly too large. Ascaso i2 - that's a maybe?! Iberital MC2 - entry level and the right money!

Scouring used ads for something that may suit. The Mignon would be great and gets mostly great reviews, but it's getting a used one at a price to allow me the funds to buy everything else I need.

Having a coffee addiction and building 2 new roadbikea is not helping the post Christmas belt-tighten!







.

Next jobs - finish the coffee station building and run the machine up. Mail Sage. Research the bits I need and get ordered. USE THE MACHINE!! Away most of week and gym/ cycling to do so it's reading up on coffee not drinking I'm afraid!!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

kdr152 said:


> John - may mail Sage and ask about the panels. It's nothinh structural and looks to be mainly where the holes have been pressed or cut. Would expect that the manufacturing process concerning the unit would be pretty slick and any deviation ironed out? Who knows! As long as it brews!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh excellent news. Glad it's arrived safe and sound


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Avoid the MC2, you don't want to go there.

Finding something second hand is your best bet, although now you have the machine you don't have the benefit of time to wait for the right thing!

Stick up a wanted ad with your budget and see what's out there. Sometimes you get lucky.


----------



## kdr152 (Dec 27, 2017)

Am busy watching a few auction sites and seeing what's around. Budget is for a Mignon but noticed units on the Eureka site away from what is already out there and - they seem to fetch premium cash used. I'd rather buy new even if a warranty is transferable; and - I like the silly mad colours they are made in!

Will take advice and put a wanted ad on later. See what transpires!!


----------



## kdr152 (Dec 27, 2017)

So - Cleaned as per the instructions. Filled the tank and warmed the PF and cup. Had to have a quick try to see if I had read enough detail to try and pull a shot with no experience and with limited kit!

Filled basket with Lavazza Rossa - use this in my Moka so was in the fridge. Tamped with the new Custom Motta. No need for Razor as when I tried, it was over the depth of coffee in the basket. Clipped the PF in and hit go; counting in my head.

The result - Crema was a bit frothy but the flow was equal both sides and no real spatter. 24-25 seconds was as long as I dared as my lack of decent sized espresso cups meant any more and would have been mopping up coffee!

The taste - being honest and I am possibly a heathen, but it was good. Not bitter and with a strong taste and way, way better than my pod machine or Minipresso or even the Moka! Beginners luck rather than any judgement but its whetted my appetite and the accessory purchasing is now in full swing. Even the Puck was not wet although it wasn't easy to empty - knock box top of the list!

Am impressed with the DTP. Cannot wait to get more kit and sit in the kitchen experimenting! I have a few pictures on the phone which I will try and post at some point soon for comment. Feedback is appreciated and can only help!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I like the Sage tamper - marmite too. To tamp consistently I strain a little which comes out a bit over 20kg so wonder what happens if I change that to usual figures. I've ordered one of these

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Yolococa-Calibrated-Espresso-Pressure-Stainless/dp/B06XQVG6GJ/ref=sr_1_2_sspa?s=kitchen&rps=1&ie=UTF8&qid=1515416595&sr=1-2-spons&keywords=coffee+tamper&refinements=p_76%3A419158031&psc=1

It can be dismantled and adjusted.

I already have one for my Piccino and they work well. The finish is far better than shown in the photo but not polished. As I can use my lathe just, leaning sidewards balanced on one leg I've decided to turn one down to Sage 54mm size. I'll also thin down the rim to match the Sage tamper because it's easier to check that the tamper is dead level with the basket. The silver part of the end of the Sage tamper is also a sort of crude razor tool - it's intended to show that the level in the basket is correct. Oddly with practice it works fairly well.







Maybe not oddly as that's why they did it.

We used up some Lavazza preground initially - that's what later caused me to wonder about the razor tool down to spooning too much into the single dual wall. Also wet pucks when the fill is toooooo low.

John

-


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

kdr152 said:


> So - Cleaned as per the instructions. Filled the tank and warmed the PF and cup. Had to have a quick try to see if I had read enough detail to try and pull a shot with no experience and with limited kit!
> 
> Filled basket with Lavazza Rossa - use this in my Moka so was in the fridge. Tamped with the new Custom Motta. No need for Razor as when I tried, it was over the depth of coffee in the basket. Clipped the PF in and hit go; counting in my head.
> 
> ...


Definitely all thanks to the tamper


----------



## kdr152 (Dec 27, 2017)

Must have been beginners luck with mine?!?! I tamped quite firmly a couple of times - force VS tamp = unknown, and I enjoyed the brew!

As for the tamper; I agree! I only set the machine up and tried to use the tamper! The coffee was a by-product of tamping!!









Pics as promised. Looks ok. Tasted ok. Looking forward to grinding and more espresso practice! HasBean order being done at some point later to give me a more artisan coffee than the one that most Italian families grow up drinking!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Glad your getting to grips with the machine, that crema looks positively horrifying, but a proper grinder will sort that out.


----------



## kdr152 (Dec 27, 2017)

I blew the crema out of the way to get to the coffee!









With no timing and no weights it wasn't bad. Can only think that things will get better. So - what is a perfect crema?

Have to admit that I preferred my foaming brew to the double I just paid 3 quid for from Costa Watford Gap!!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

kdr152 said:


> I blew the crema out of the way to get to the coffee!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks quite nice,

a perfect crema for me is hazelnut colour, perhaps with a bit of mottling and having that 'avalanche effect' (like when













)


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

makes me even more impatient for mine to arrive


----------



## kdr152 (Dec 27, 2017)

Will be good to hear thoughts on yours upon receipt. It's so easy to set up and get going. Could be unboxed and brewing in 15 minutes!

If Lakeland bought, call them and ask. I called 3 times.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

I'll ask the boss to chase!


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

Weekend hopefully.....


----------



## kdr152 (Dec 27, 2017)

Time to plan the coffee station! If Lakeland, I had no mail stating which day and myhermes turned up and then called. 3 no deliveries depot and back to Lakeland. They will call and leave somewhere safe if you let them know.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

my wife placed the order so i'll let her know how much fun it might be! Ta


----------

